# Bug angry birds Space



## whitechapelization (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,Je constate qu'il y'a un bug sur l'appli angry birds Space, qui crash systématiquement au démarrage ! Est-ce que vous rencontrez le même problème ? Ou avez-vous déjà trouvé un moyen de résoudre le problème (j'imagine qu'au pire il faudra re télécharger l'appli, après l'avoir effacée...) Je me demande si ça n'a pas un lien avec le gain du super eagle puisque l'appli plante a l'affichage du message, ou un tout petit peu après. Pour info, j'ai un iPhone 4S sur iOS 6.0.1. 
Merci a tous !


----------



## Ritooon (19 Novembre 2012)

Salut !
Et bien écoutes, pas de soucis pour moi (iPhone 4 iOS 6.0.1).
Il'ny a pas de Mighty eagle, mais des faucons millenium ! 
Sinon, ton iPhone est-il jailbreaké ? Le problème pourrait venir d'un tweak que tu as installé.
Sinon effectivement, je ne vois pas d'autres moyens que d'essayer de le réinstaller ...


----------



## whitechapelization (20 Novembre 2012)

Salut !
Et bien écoute, alors je comprends vraiment pas, pcq j'ai également vu que certains avaient des problèmes et qui se plaignaient via la notation sur l'app store en fait. Et non mon iphone n'est pas jailbreaké donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un tweak (soit dit en passant je ne me rappelle plus de ce que c'est ^^), mais en tout cas, je crois que je vais être obligé de la supprimer alors, tant pis pour les précieuses étoiles lol.
Merci de la réponse en tout cas !


----------



## Larme (20 Novembre 2012)

Ritooon a dit:


> Il'ny a pas de Mighty eagle, mais des faucons millenium !


Je ne joue pas à la version Angry Birds Space, mais Millenium Falcon, ça ressemble plus à Angry Birds Star Wars...
Le meilleur moyen, c'est de contacter Rovio, l'éditeur je pense qui corrigera cela lors d'une mise à jour... En lui indiquant ton appareil, version d'iOS, version d'Angry Birds, où ça plante, en faisant quoi, et ce que tu penses qui pourrait causer problème (apparemment le Super Eagle)...
As-tu essayé de killer toutes les applications qui tournaient en tâche de fond ?


----------



## whitechapelization (20 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour le conseil, j'ai "killé" les apps en fond (j'imagine que cela consiste a fermer les applis avec la barre multi taches...) et bizarrement juste après en lançant l'appli, pas de crash ! Mais du coup il y a une explication logique a ce "phénomène" ?
Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Larme (20 Novembre 2012)

Oui, c'est bien ça. J'suis ingénieur en informatique, du coup, de temps en temps j'oublie de vulgariser certains termes. Mais tu as réussi à comprendre.
Donc, je dirais que c'est un problème d'optimisation... Ce fameux Super Eagle doit demander trop de ressources (non-dispo), et vu que les applications en tâche de fond en consomment... Cependant, iOS devrait killer lui-même les applications en tâche de fond, il me semble...


----------



## whitechapelization (20 Novembre 2012)

Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par lui-même, puisque pour fermer les applis, ça se passe toujours manuellement. Après iOS devrait effectivement fermer les applis par lui-même (ou du moins optimiser sans fermer) pour qu'il y ait assez de ressources pour lancer une autre appli. Donc en l'occurrence, je ne saurais pas dire pour ma part, s'il s'agit d'un problème lié à l'appli, iOS ou bien les deux ^^ en tout cas, cela reste bizarre mais heureusement peu fréquent. Et le manque de ressource, quel qu'il soit, semble effectivement être la cause la plus plausible, mais je n'aurais jamais pensé à ça en premier lieu lol


----------



## chibi23 (15 Janvier 2013)

ton iPhone est-il jailbreaké ? Le problème pourrait venir d'un tweak que tu as installé.


----------

